# permanent stay



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

I am currently in Australia and will be returning to the Philippines soon , where my wife and I have secured land , I know I can stay for 12 months , because of marriage , but what about permanent residency , what are the costs. I have tried to contact the Phil Embassy in Sydney , but no reply ? hahahah


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

glennmindin said:


> I am currently in Australia and will be returning to the Philippines soon , where my wife and I have secured land , I know I can stay for 12 months , because of marriage , but what about permanent residency , what are the costs. I have tried to contact the Phil Embassy in Sydney , but no reply ? hahahah


12 months, that is wrong. A visitor to the Philippines and keep getting visa extensions about every two months and can stay 2 years. If married to a citizen can get a 13a visa and stay indefinitely. Read this thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/147625-best-visa-aquire.html


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> 12 months, that is wrong. A visitor to the Philippines and keep getting visa extensions about every two months and can stay 2 years. If married to a citizen can get a 13a visa and stay indefinitely. Read this thread.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/147625-best-visa-aquire.html


if your wife is a filipina you can get a balakbayan 12 month visa on arrival. it is free and the only requirement is that you may need to show your marriage certificate


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

glennmindin said:


> I am currently in Australia and will be returning to the Philippines soon , where my wife and I have secured land , I know I can stay for 12 months , because of marriage , but what about permanent residency , what are the costs. I have tried to contact the Phil Embassy in Sydney , but no reply ? hahahah



Here's the link to the PBI, Philippine Bureau of Immigration it has all information

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - ALIEN CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRATION

Unsure how you can do it here though, I orginally filled out all the paper work from the Philippine Consulate that controls my area, I'm from ND and so I had to go through Chicago, the forms are downloaded from the internet from the Philippine Consulates, here's the short cut for Sidney

Philippine Consulate General - Sydney, Australia


Here's the downloadable form from that website

http://www.philippineconsulate.com....-australian-spouse-of-a-filipino-citizens.pdf


----------



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for all replies ,, I have downloaded a 13A ,,and am looking forward to living there permanently , just one more question? is there a fee payable , I have heard $3000 mentioned once , not sure about that


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

there is a fee and a yearly fee too but not big ammount


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Yearly fee's*



glennmindin said:


> thanks for all replies ,, I have downloaded a 13A ,,and am looking forward to living there permanently , just one more question? is there a fee payable , I have heard $3000 mentioned once , not sure about that




Once you get your card and visa requirements all done, there's a yearly fee between Jan-Feb (nobody told me this but it's listed as a small note on the PBI site) or the first 60 days of the year and this year was 310 peso's it's a real quick process and your done in 15 minutes or less, if you don't come in within the 60 day window it can end up being a 3-4 hrs or more and cost you 4,000 peso's and all kinds of running around.


----------

